# Nizza, camion sulla folla che festeggia. Diversi morti.



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

Incredibile quello che è successo a Nizza. Appena terminati i fuochi d'artificio della festa nazionale francese, un camion ha travolto una folla di persone. Secondo le prime voci, sembrano esserci almeno 15 vittime. Si teme un attacco terroristico.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Che siano maledetti.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

Pare sia un attentato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2016)

Dalle prime indiscrezioni oltre 30 morti e diversi ostaggi. Un massacro.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2016)

Fanno bene. Tanto noi non reagiamo,anzi,gli accogliamo a braccia aperte nonostante ci dicano in faccia che vogliono sterminarci.
In natura vince il più forte e l'occidente sta diventando sempre più debole.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2016)

La Repubblica parla di 60 morti e 100 feriti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il vero dramma è sapere che anche questa volta non faranno nulla per combattere questa guerra (perchè SIAMO in guerra). Sensazione di impotenza.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è sapere che anche questa volta non faranno nulla per combattere questa guerra (perchè SIAMO in guerra). Sensazione di impotenza.



e che vuoi fare....sono degli psicopatici....o si sbatte ogni singolo musulmano fuori dall'europa e non si fa entrare più nessuno (cosa che farei stasera stessa) o non si potrà mai fare nulla....


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è sapere che anche questa volta non faranno nulla per combattere questa guerra (perchè SIAMO in guerra). Sensazione di impotenza.



Che stai dicendo? Sono già partiti gli hashtag e,chissà,magari Facebook proporrà un'immagine di profilo ad hoc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e che vuoi fare....sono degli psicopatici....*o si sbatte ogni singolo musulmano fuori dall'europa e non si fa entrare più nessuno (cosa che farei stasera stessa)* o non si potrà mai fare nulla....



Ah fosse per me...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah fosse per me...



si ma tanto non lo faranno...."il corano insegna l'amore"...."loro non sono il vero islam"....sappiamo cosa diranno....a me dispiace dire certe cose xkè so benissimo che questi psicopatici sono una minima parte rispetto agli islamici moderati...ma io non voglio vivere nel terrore ogni secondo...via tutti e ammazzatevi per il vostro dio a casa vostra...basta morti innocenti non esiste vivere così


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Luglio 2016)

Pare ci siano oltre 70 morti, una carneficina.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Maledetti cammelari


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Luglio 2016)

porca miseria


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

Oddio dal titolo pensavo fosse uno squilibrato e un paio di morti, qui è un'autentica strage a quanto pare..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Luglio 2016)

Benvenuti nella terza guerra mondiale, signori.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

84 morti... in nome di un dio... gente inerme come me, o mia moglie, o mio figlio, come ognuno di noi, di voi...
il mondo va indietro, molto rapidamente...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> *84 morti... in nome di un dio.*.. gente inerme come me, o mia moglie, o mio figlio, come ognuno di noi, di voi...
> il mondo va indietro, molto rapidamente...



Morti in nome dell'unico vero Dio: $$$$,
magari qualcuno si dovrebbe porre delle domande del perché questi attacchino in Francia, Turchia, USA o altri paesi islamici, se fosse una guerra di religioni i primi bersagli sarebbero l'Italia e Roma o il Vaticano...


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Morti in nome dell'unico vero Dio: $$$$,
> magari qualcuno si dovrebbe porre delle domande del perché questi attacchino in Francia, Turchia, USA o altri paesi islamici, se fosse una guerra di religioni i primi bersagli sarebbero l'Italia e Roma o il Vaticano...



Ma queste domande non se le pongono, caro mio...
chi sta sopra pensa ai $$$$, quelli che eseguono pensano alle vergini che li attendono


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Da che mondo è mondo un camion di quelli non si fa entrare in certi posti nemmeno se pagano. Tra l'altro è stato ritrovato il passaporto del conducente, chissà perché in certe situazioni rimane sempre intatto e se lo portano SEMPRE dietro. 
Eh ma siamo in guerra...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

Non preoccupatevi gente, non erano islamici, il problema è la destra xenofoba e il pericolo fascista sempre presente! No pasaran!

Povera gente... A Nizza... A mezz'ora di autostrada da me... C'erano anche tantissimi italiani, maledetti


----------



## TheZio (15 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che è successo a Nizza. Appena terminati i fuochi d'artificio della festa nazionale francese, un camion ha travolto una folla di persone. Secondo le prime voci, sembrano esserci almeno 15 vittime. Si teme un attacco terroristico.



Si ma l'anti terrorismo in Francia esiste? E se si che fanno tutto il giorno?? Briscola o tressette?
E il Ministro dell'Interno? Perchè non si dimette? questo se non mi sbaglio è il terzo attentato in meno di un anno......


----------



## Eziomare (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è stato ritrovato il passaporto del conducente, chissà perché in certe situazioni rimane sempre intatto e se lo portano SEMPRE dietro.


Me lo domando anche io, e non da oggi (almeno da quando ritrovarono intatti i passaporti degli autori delle stragi delle torri gemelle).
Strazianti le immagini di Nizza, c'erani molti bimbi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Da che mondo è mondo un camion di quelli non si fa entrare in certi posti nemmeno se pagano. Tra l'altro è stato ritrovato il passaporto del conducente, chissà perché in certe situazioni rimane sempre intatto e se lo portano SEMPRE dietro.
> Eh ma siamo in guerra...



Ah perché secondo te se uno con un TIR decide di lanciarsi su una folla lo fermi in qualche modo? finché un poliziotto sparando non becca il conducente e quello non crepa il camion è inarrestabile..

Ad ogni modo: Retail Terrorism, come detto anche in passato, non lo puoi combattere perché può succedere ovunque ed in qualsiasi momento e qualsiasi modo..

A casa loro, per esempio, succede ogni due giorni quando un drone passa su un villaggio e sgancia qualche bomba qua o là a caso..


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2016)

La Francia sta diventando veramente un cimitero. Mi sa che è un miracolo che non sia successo nulla agli Europei.


----------



## cris (15 Luglio 2016)

certo che pero è un po assurdo, ok non si puo essere ovunque ma, soprattutto in francia, quando c'è un ammasso enorme di persone, deve esserci un ammasso enorme di forze di polizia alla loro tutela.
Il video di quando il camion "rompe" il cordone della polizia è ridicolo.. ci son 3 poliziotti uno dei quali goffamente cade dalla moto, e due che non so nemmeno se hanno sparato, e se lo hanno fatto è sbagliando completamnente... li serviva piu polizia e serviva crivellare subito di colpi il lato guidatore. il problema è che l'impressione e che di polizia ce ne fosse ben poca, o sicuramente impreparata o comunque attendeista nel tentar di capire chi fosse e cosa stesse facendo lo squilibrato al volante. io direi che in ste situazioni lo sparare a priori sia l'unica soluzione.

Detto questo, ci sarebbe da andare a mettere strizza a sta gente, facendo irruzioni nelle loro case e perquisizioni di pc, smartphone ecc. non si puo trovare tutti ma li si puo far rintanare come ratti spaventati. fare nulla di concreto e mediatico nei confronti dei personaggi a rischio è controproducente al masssimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Francia sta diventando veramente un cimitero. Mi sa che è un miracolo che non sia successo nulla agli Europei.



sarebbe stato troppo prevedibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché secondo te se uno con un TIR decide di lanciarsi su una folla lo fermi in qualche modo? finché un poliziotto sparando non becca il conducente e quello non crepa il camion è inarrestabile..
> 
> Ad ogni modo: Retail Terrorism, come detto anche in passato, non lo puoi combattere perché può succedere ovunque ed in qualsiasi momento e qualsiasi modo..
> 
> A casa loro, per esempio, succede ogni due giorni quando un drone passa su un villaggio e sgancia qualche bomba qua o là a caso..



A questo punto allora mi viene da pensare che razza di sistemi di difesa e di tenuta in una manifestazione così importante abbiano messo dopo aver allertato tutti due giorni prima della possibile presenza di terroristi a bordo di auto o di camion. In questo modo chiunque un minimo ubriaco avrebbe potuto fare lo stesso e ammazzare centinaia di persone così come successo ieri sera


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> certo che pero è un po assurdo, ok non si puo essere ovunque ma, soprattutto in francia, quando c'è un ammasso enorme di persone, deve esserci un ammasso enorme di forze di polizia alla loro tutela.
> Il video di quando il camion "rompe" il cordone della polizia è ridicolo.. ci son 3 poliziotti uno dei quali goffamente cade dalla moto, e due che non so nemmeno se hanno sparato, e se lo hanno fatto è sbagliando completamnente... li serviva piu polizia e serviva crivellare subito di colpi il lato guidatore. il problema è che l'impressione e che di polizia ce ne fosse ben poca, o sicuramente impreparata o comunque attendeista nel tentar di capire chi fosse e cosa stesse facendo lo squilibrato al volante. io direi che in ste situazioni lo sparare a priori sia l'unica soluzione.
> 
> Detto questo, ci sarebbe da andare a mettere strizza a sta gente, facendo irruzioni nelle loro case e perquisizioni di pc, smartphone ecc. non si puo trovare tutti ma li si puo far rintanare come ratti spaventati. fare nulla di concreto e mediatico nei confronti dei personaggi a rischio è controproducente al masssimo.



L'altro giorno ho letto un articolo (non ricordo su quale testata) che parlava di uno studio sulla sicurezza nei vari paesi del mondo fatto dal Global Peace Index. Per quanto possa sembrare incredibile è emerso che l'Italia (36esima) è sopra Inghilterra (39esima), Francia (45esima) e USA (addirittura 94esimi). Io qualche domanda comincerei a farmela.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto allora mi viene da pensare che razza di sistemi di difesa e di tenuta in una manifestazione così importante abbiano messo dopo aver allertato tutti due giorni prima della possibile presenza di terroristi a bordo di auto o di camion. In questo modo chiunque un minimo ubriaco avrebbe potuto fare lo stesso e ammazzare centinaia di persone così come successo ieri sera



Avete presente quante manifestazioni con ammassi enormi di gente ci saranno state ieri sparse per TUTTA LA FRANCIA? Pensate si possano dispiegare centinaia di agenti in giro ovunque? Non è che i poliziotti sono un numero illimitato..

Ve l'ho detto, rassegnamoci perché a questo tipo di terrorismo non esiste rimedio alcuno, ne prevenzione che tenga..I politici possono chiacchierare finché vogliono e rassicurare ma la verità è che non hanno la più pallida idea di cosa fare, e infatti non fanno nulla..

Per lo stesso motivo allora si fa prima a non fare nessuna manifestazione, se la gente ieri sera se ne stava a casa invece che andare a vedersi i fuochi in spiaggia non sarebbe successo nulla..

Per fortuna hanno preso di mira la Francia e non noi altrimenti saremmo noi a rischio sempre..i francesi devono capire che non hanno difesa, quindi devono stare sempre all'erta..ogni cittadino deve diventare una sentinella..

Chiunque può fare una strage ovunque..

Siamo in guerra? (lo dite voi, non io..per me non è guerra) allora bisogna rivedere il proprio stile di vita..


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

edit


----------



## bmb (15 Luglio 2016)

Accogliamoli tutti.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Qualcosa non torna, perché sempre in Francia? Perché sempre i documenti in bella vista? Non vorrei essere troppo complottista, ma temo ci sia qualcuno che manovra i fili.... non so chi ovviamente, ma darei x scontato che é causa del dio denaro


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma è stato UFFICIALMENTE rivendicato dall'Isis?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Qualcosa non torna, perché sempre in Francia? *Perché sempre i documenti in bella vista*? Non vorrei essere troppo complottista, ma temo ci sia qualcuno che manovra i fili.... non so chi ovviamente, ma darei x scontato che é causa del dio denaro



Sono terroristi kamikaze, i documenti se li portano dietro così in patria sanno che loro hanno fatto il proprio dovere..
Non è gente che vuole rimanere anonima, anzi, per loro è importante che una volta compiuta la strage gli venga "attribuito il merito"


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono terroristi kamikaze, i documenti se li portano dietro così in patria sanno che loro hanno fatto il proprio dovere..
> Non è gente che vuole rimanere anonima, anzi, per loro è importante che una volta compiuta la strage gli venga "attribuito il merito"



Sì, può essere un'altra chiave di lettura effettivamente


----------



## cris (15 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno ho letto un articolo (non ricordo su quale testata) che parlava di uno studio sulla sicurezza nei vari paesi del mondo fatto dal Global Peace Index. Per quanto possa sembrare incredibile è emerso che l'Italia (36esima) è sopra Inghilterra (39esima), Francia (45esima) e USA (addirittura 94esimi). Io qualche domanda comincerei a farmela.



noi ci siamo fatti le ossa nel periodo di attentati mafiosi e delle BR, abbiamo un ottima rete di servizi segreti, non è un dato che mi meraviglia.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Qualcosa non torna, perché sempre in Francia? Perché sempre i documenti in bella vista? Non vorrei essere troppo complottista, ma temo ci sia qualcuno che manovra i fili.... non so chi ovviamente, ma darei x scontato che é causa del dio denaro



perchè sono tutti ammassati là...non c è altra ragione...sono migliaia e migliaia di musulmani in comunità segregate e disagiate dove inevitabilemnte qualche psicopatico salta fuori.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Finchè non fanno saltare le teste pensanti non c è nulla da fare...ma le teste pensanti che si rifugiano da qualche parte in siria o iraq ''stranamente'' non le toccano...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> noi ci siamo fatti le ossa nel periodo di attentati mafiosi e delle BR, abbiamo un ottima rete di servizi segreti, non è un dato che mi meraviglia.



Gli italiani come sempre pensano che facciamo schifo in tutto e che i nordici siano sempre più avanti di noi..
A me il dato invece non meraviglia affatto, guardate le grandi capitali europee, tutte colpite meno Berlino (ma i tedeschi in questa "guerra" sono molto defilati da buoni parachiappe che sono) e Roma..pensate che in italia non sia mai successo nulla solo perché non ci calcolano?
L'ISIS per ora ci snobba, è vero..ma al qaeda di sicuro avrà provato più volte ad organizzare qualcosa qui..

E credetemi se vi dico che in parte centra anche il fattore mafia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Finchè non fanno saltare le teste pensanti non c è nulla da fare...ma le teste pensanti che si rifugiano da qualche parte in siria o iraq ''stranamente'' non le toccano...



Hanno già bombardato centinaia di siti..non è così facile scovare gente nascosta in territori del genere...
E comunque il califfato ha già dato l'ordine perentorio: "non venite nello stato islamico, restate nei vostri paesi e uccidete gli infedeli a casa loro"..

Non servono altre linee guida da Raqqa..


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma quanto fanno schifo i radical chic coi loro commenti buonisti strappa like sui social?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fanno schifo i radical chic coi loro commenti buonisti strappa like sui social?



Tipo? Si comunque sono una razza che per me è peggio dei terroristi stessi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono terroristi kamikaze, i documenti se li portano dietro così in patria sanno che loro hanno fatto il proprio dovere..
> Non è gente che vuole rimanere anonima, anzi, per loro è importante che una volta compiuta la strage gli venga "attribuito il merito"





wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì, può essere un'altra chiave di lettura effettivamente



Non funziona così, abbiamo sempre l'idea che siano 4 esaltati disorganizzati, in realtà ogni azione è perfettamente concordata,
i terroristi si immolano perché alle loro famiglie è garantito un vitalizio, altro che religione,

L'unica eccezione sono gli atti terroristici americani, ma li sappiamo che la gente è già fuori di loro anche escludendo gli islamici.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Leggo sul mio social robe del tipo

"Non dobbiamo sparare sentenze. Dobbiamo credere nell'integrazione, nella democrazia e nella convivenza pacifica"

"Non serve l'odio verso i musulmani perchè il mondo sta già andando in rovina da solo".

Sono appena le 12 ed il nazismo mi è già salito fino alle orecchie.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono terroristi kamikaze, i documenti se li portano dietro così in patria sanno che loro hanno fatto il proprio dovere..
> Non è gente che vuole rimanere anonima, anzi, per loro è importante che una volta compiuta la strage gli venga "attribuito il merito"





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non funziona così, abbiamo sempre l'idea che siano 4 esaltati disorganizzati, in realtà ogni azione è perfettamente concordata,
> i terroristi si immolano perché alle loro famiglie è garantito un vitalizio, altro che religione,
> 
> L'unica eccezione sono gli atti terroristici americani, ma li sappiamo che la gente è già fuori di loro anche escludendo gli islamici.



Comunque in generale possiamo raccontarci tutte le barzellette che vogliamo, a seconda delle nostre convinzioni politiche,
ma la situazione si risolve solo espellendo i mussulmani e smettendo di interferire a casa loro,
se oggi vi fossero ancora Saddam Hussein e Gheddafi al potere il mondo sarebbe più stabile e sicuro,
vero che erano sanguinosi dittatori ma pensate che la famiglia che governa l'Arabia Saudita sia da meno?


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo sul mio social robe del tipo
> 
> "Non dobbiamo sparare sentenze. Dobbiamo credere nell'integrazione, nella democrazia e nella convivenza pacifica"
> 
> ...



tutta gente che meritava di stare li al posto delle vittime... sono brutale? si, lo sono diventato, ibuonisti sono un cancro da estirpare


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque in generale possiamo raccontarci tutte le barzellette che vogliamo, a seconda delle nostre convinzioni politiche,
> ma *la situazione si risolve solo espellendo i mussulmani e smettendo di interferire a casa loro*,
> se oggi vi fossero ancora Saddam Hussein e Gheddafi al potere il mondo sarebbe più stabile e sicuro,
> vero che erano sanguinosi dittatori ma pensate che la famiglia che governa l'Arabia Saudita sia da meno?



spieghiamolo ai governanti dell'occidente.... tutto parte da li


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non funziona così, abbiamo sempre l'idea che siano 4 esaltati disorganizzati, in realtà ogni azione è perfettamente concordata,
> *i terroristi si immolano perché alle loro famiglie è garantito un vitalizio, altro che religione,
> *
> L'unica eccezione sono gli atti terroristici americani, ma li sappiamo che la gente è già fuori di loro anche escludendo gli islamici.



Devo contraddirti, alcuni di questi abitano in territorio europeo e non hanno nemmeno parenti là..non cercano vitalizi, cercano solo la gloria e la riconoscenza per le loro azioni..

Quelli che dici tu sono altri tipi di terroristi, più frequanti in zone tipo l'africa o in azioni in medio oriente..spesso in quei casi è gente disperata, a volte gente che non ha proprio niente da perdere, li reclutano apposta...questi sono invasati purtroppo e compiono azioni senza alcuna organizzazione vera e propria (parlo di nizza, e altri episodi minori tipo i poliziotti alcotellati)


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo sul mio social robe del tipo
> 
> "Non dobbiamo sparare sentenze. Dobbiamo credere nell'integrazione, nella democrazia e nella convivenza pacifica"
> 
> ...



penosi come sempre..attendo le parole della blodrini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> penosi come sempre..attendo le parole della blodrini



Ha già parlato la squallida, ma non ho voluto leggere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha già parlato la squallida, ma non ho voluto leggere.



Se durante la II Guerra Mondiale in giro per l'Europa ci fossero stati sti pagliacci qua i nazisti avrebbe vinto la guerra in 3 settimane..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Morti in nome dell'unico vero Dio: $$$$,
> magari qualcuno si dovrebbe porre delle domande del perché questi attacchino in Francia, Turchia, USA o altri paesi islamici, se fosse una guerra di religioni i primi bersagli sarebbero l'Italia e Roma o il Vaticano...


Finalmente leggo qualcosa di diverso dalla solita tiritera "colpa dei musulmani, espelliamoli". 
Ma a voi meraviglia così tanto che la Francia sia ripetutamente colpita? Sapete in Siria quale paese europeo manda continuamente truppe sul territorio? La Francia. Per il resto, nessun altro paese europeo invia truppe, ecco perché l'Isis colpisce loro.
I francesi, prendendo coscienza di questo, dovrebbero aizzare una rivolta contro Hollande e costringerlo alle dimissioni, perché è colpa sua che continua a mandare truppe in Siria ed è indirettamente colpa dell'Occidente che tacitamente acconsente alle operazioni franco-statuintensi in Siria. 
Ma facciamo sempre finta di niente e raccontiamoci la storiella della guerra di religione, così saremo tutti più felici ed appagati.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Sempre sui social stanno rifioccando i video di "Image".

Meritiamo davvero di essere rasi al suolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avete presente quante manifestazioni con ammassi enormi di gente ci saranno state ieri sparse per TUTTA LA FRANCIA? Pensate si possano dispiegare centinaia di agenti in giro ovunque? Non è che i poliziotti sono un numero illimitato..
> 
> Ve l'ho detto, rassegnamoci perché a questo tipo di terrorismo non esiste rimedio alcuno, ne prevenzione che tenga..I politici possono chiacchierare finché vogliono e rassicurare ma la verità è che non hanno la più pallida idea di cosa fare, e infatti non fanno nulla..


Quindi per la finale degli Europei più di 2000 forze dell'ordine sparse vanno bene mentre per la festa nazionale della Francia dove TRA L'ALTRO era stata dichiarata allerta due giorni prima lasciamo passare, e come abbiamo visto dal video mettiamo dei poliziotti che sembrano ubriachi? Questo non è terrorismo e se anche fosse bisogna combatterlo in maniera astuta e non fare finta di niente lasciando che muoiano persone innocenti


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono terroristi kamikaze, i documenti se li portano dietro così in patria sanno che loro hanno fatto il proprio dovere..
> Non è gente che vuole rimanere anonima, anzi, per loro è importante che una volta compiuta la strage gli venga "attribuito il merito"



Ma per favore, questa è una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra per non ammettere che il problema deriva dall'interno. Sai che gliene frega a dei pazzi barbuti se è stato uno di loro a farsi saltare in aria o a creare scompiglio


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finalmente leggo qualcosa di diverso dalla solita tiritera "colpa dei musulmani, espelliamoli".
> Ma a voi meraviglia così tanto che la Francia sia ripetutamente colpita? Sapete in Siria quale paese europeo manda continuamente truppe sul territorio? La Francia. Per il resto, nessun altro paese europeo invia truppe, ecco perché l'Isis colpisce loro.
> I francesi, prendendo coscienza di questo, dovrebbero aizzare una rivolta contro Hollande e costringerlo alle dimissioni, perché è colpa sua che continua a mandare truppe in Siria ed è indirettamente colpa dell'Occidente che tacitamente acconsente alle operazioni franco-statuintensi in Siria.
> Ma facciamo sempre finta di niente e raccontiamoci la storiella della guerra di religione, così saremo tutti più felici ed appagati.



Si possono fare tutti i sofismi di questo mondo, ma la questione è una: siamo in guerra. Guerra asimmetrica. Poi, che la colpa sia di tizio, di caio o di sempronio poco importa.

Ma con queste bombe umane all'interno dei nostri confini siamo assolutamente indifesi. Possono colpirci quando vogliono.

Di conseguenza, la soluzione è solo una. Anzi, due: espulsioni di massa o sterminio di massa. 

Una nazione ha il dovere assoluto di proteggere l'incolumità dei propri cittadini. A tutti i costi. Anche con la forza bruta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quindi per la finale degli Europei più di 2000 forze dell'ordine sparse vanno bene mentre per la festa nazionale della Francia dove TRA L'ALTRO era stata dichiarata allerta due giorni prima lasciamo passare, e come abbiamo visto dal video mettiamo dei poliziotti che sembrano ubriachi? Questo non è terrorismo e se anche fosse bisogna combatterlo in maniera astuta e non fare finta di niente lasciando che muoiano persone innocenti
> 
> 
> Ma per favore, questa è una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra per non ammettere che il problema deriva dall'interno. Sai che gliene frega a dei pazzi barbuti se è stato uno di loro a farsi saltare in aria o a creare scompiglio



Evviva i geni illuminati del giorno dopo..quelli che loro sanno sempre tutto e come si risolvono i problemi, ma perché non la danno in carico a voi la gestione del ministero dell'interno mi chiedo? con voi la sicurezza sarebbe a livelli massimi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo sul mio social robe del tipo
> 
> "Non dobbiamo sparare sentenze. Dobbiamo credere nell'integrazione, nella democrazia e nella convivenza pacifica"
> 
> "Non serve l'odio verso i musulmani perchè il mondo sta già andando in rovina da solo".



Concordo su ambedue i concetti, sono sacrosanti,
certo che per il primo concetto l'integrazione e la convivenza pacifica di certo non la stimoli con l'immigrazione selvaggia che genera una guerra di poveri, che li si aiuti a casa loro, 

Per il secondo concetto è vero in quanto gli estremisti islamici sono solo pedine nelle mani dei governi mondiali per le loro diatribe.

La soluzione? tutti in piazza in occidente, anche in maniera energica, via gli immigrati clandestini, frontiere chiuse e ritiro immediato di ogni ingerenza con i paesi medioorientali e africani, che si tengano petrolio e gas, berranno quello al posto dell'acqua.

*L'unico paese mussulmano che in questi anni non ha mai generato nessun problema di nessun genere guarda caso è il "cattivissimo" Iran, l'unico in cui non vi sono state interferenze, tranne l'embargo commerciale e pure a sproposito.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo sul mio social robe del tipo
> 
> "Non dobbiamo sparare sentenze. Dobbiamo credere nell'integrazione, nella democrazia e nella convivenza pacifica"
> 
> ...



Vai a leggere i post di quel miserabile di Saverio tommasi allora, giusto per chiudere il cerchio

Boldrini, Tommasi, radical chic vari, i migliori aiutanti che i terroristi potessero trovare sulla loro strada


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si possono fare tutti i sofismi di questo mondo, ma la questione è una: siamo in guerra. Guerra asimmetrica. Poi, che la colpa sia di tizio, di caio o di sempronio poco importa.
> 
> Ma con queste bombe umane all'interno dei nostri confini siamo assolutamente indifesi. Possono colpirci quando vogliono.
> 
> ...



Scusa ma prendere in considerazione l'opzione più logica no?

Cambiare i nostri governi o dimostrare pesantemente contro le loro intromissioni

NB però sono d'accordo anche sulle espulsioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si possono fare tutti i sofismi di questo mondo, ma la questione è una: siamo in guerra. Guerra asimmetrica. Poi, che la colpa sia di tizio, di caio o di sempronio poco importa.*
> 
> Ma con queste bombe umane all'interno dei nostri confini siamo assolutamente indifesi. Possono colpirci quando vogliono.
> 
> ...


No, non sto facendo sofismi. Non si può ragionare su queste questioni ignorandone le ragioni geopolitche alla base. Vuoi la soluzione? Hollande deve ritirare le truppe; se Hollande ritirerà le truppe qua non si vedranno più attentati: è questa la verità. 
Le espulsioni(di chi?) o lo sterminio(di chi!?) non risolvono niente, perché colpisci soltanto i musulmani che non c'entrano nulla(ma chi poi? Chi vai a prendere?); e stai certo che terroristi in Europa ce ne ritroveremo sempre, perché il terrorista trova sempre un modo per arrivare qua, a differenza dell'uomo comune musulmano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Evviva i geni illuminati del giorno dopo..quelli che loro sanno sempre tutto e come si risolvono i problemi, ma perché non la danno in carico a voi la gestione del ministero dell'interno mi chiedo? con voi la sicurezza sarebbe a livelli massimi


Pure un topo farebbe meglio di Algerino Alfano


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non sto facendo sofismi. Non si può ragionare su queste questioni ignorandone le ragioni geopolitche alla base. Vuoi la soluzione? Hollande deve ritirare le truppe; se Hollande ritirerà le truppe qua non si vedranno più attentati: è questa la verità.
> Le espulsioni(di chi?) o lo sterminio(di chi!?) non risolvono niente, perché colpisci soltanto i musulmani che non c'entrano nulla(ma chi poi? Chi vai a prendere); e stai certo che terroristi in Europa ce ne ritroveremo sempre, perché il terrorista trova sempre un modo per arrivare qua, a differenza dell'uomo comune musulmano.



Le varie intelligence nostrane conoscono i nomi, i cognomi ed i soprannomi dei dei tarati (fondamentalisti). A prenderli tutti ci vorrebbe mezza giornata.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

I media (soprattutto quello schifo della Rai) stanno facendo di tutto per minimizzare i fatti

Non si accenna della rivendicazione dell'isis, si dice che ora il problema è evitare il razzismo, che per combattere ci vuole più Europa, si dice che il tizio era francese (complimenti alla Francia per aver dato la cittadinanza a questi parassiti), si cerca di dire che non era islamico

Maledetti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le varie intelligence nostrane conoscono i nomi, i cognomi ed i soprannomi dei dei tarati (fondamentalisti). A prenderli tutti ci vorrebbe mezza giornata.


Non credo proprio. Sicuramente non ci vorrebbe molto ad annientarli facendo fronte comune con Putin e Assad.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finalmente leggo qualcosa di diverso dalla solita tiritera "colpa dei musulmani, espelliamoli".
> Ma a voi meraviglia così tanto che la Francia sia ripetutamente colpita? Sapete in Siria quale paese europeo manda continuamente truppe sul territorio? La Francia. Per il resto, nessun altro paese europeo invia truppe, ecco perché l'Isis colpisce loro.
> I francesi, prendendo coscienza di questo, dovrebbero aizzare una rivolta contro Hollande e costringerlo alle dimissioni, perché è colpa sua che continua a mandare truppe in Siria ed è indirettamente colpa dell'Occidente che tacitamente acconsente alle operazioni franco-statuintensi in Siria.
> Ma facciamo sempre finta di niente e raccontiamoci la storiella della guerra di religione, così saremo tutti più felici ed appagati.



Ti capisco. Ma lo sai pure tu che questa cosa non la faranno mai.
Se Hollande manda truppe per un operazione in quei paesi prende i consensi.
Se dice, va bene, finiamola, ci ritiriamo ne perdera tantissimi perche anche se sembra la cosa piu intelligente da fare, i francesi si diranno che sono stati vinti dai barbuti.

Il problema sarebbe pure piu grande. 
Se questi matti riescono a mettere fuori gioco una nazione come la Francia, chi andra a fermarli ?
Li USA da soli ? No perche nessun altro paese europeo ci provera per paura di finire come i francesi.

Non faccio una colpa a chi dirige. Non ci sono soluzioni.

Si infatti perche se li mandi tutti a casa come molti dicono, non e che poi non possono arrivare altri... magari senza barba, magari avranno pure un crocifisso... eh poi una volta qui fanno comunque quel che li pare...


----------



## smallball (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si possono fare tutti i sofismi di questo mondo, ma la questione è una: siamo in guerra. Guerra asimmetrica. Poi, che la colpa sia di tizio, di caio o di sempronio poco importa.
> 
> Ma con queste bombe umane all'interno dei nostri confini siamo assolutamente indifesi. Possono colpirci quando vogliono.
> 
> ...



sfido chiunque a darti torto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Sicuramente non ci vorrebbe molto ad annientarli facendo fronte comune con Putin e Assad.



Ma anche un solo soggetto non avrebbe difficoltà ad annientarli, il problema è che li stanno giocando a scacchi,
lo scopo non è annientare l'ISIS ma per ciascuno prendere la supremazia sul controllo della zona,
per quello non finirà mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti capisco. Ma lo sai pure tu che questa cosa non la faranno mai.
> Se Hollande manda truppe per un operazione in quei paesi prende i consensi.
> Se dice, va bene, finiamola, ci ritiriamo ne perdera tantissimi perche anche se sembra la cosa piu intelligente da fare, i francesi si diranno che sono stati vinti dai barbuti.
> 
> ...


Questo è vero, ritirare le truppe significherebbe sottrarsi dal problema Isis che però persisterà e continuerà ad esistere. Quindi, prima ancora che ritirare le truppe, la cosa migliore sarebbe schierarsi con Assad e Putin, come ho scritto sopra, e fare fronte comune contro il terrorismo. 
Ovviamente non accadrà nulla di tutto questo perché al Pentagono, i capi, sai quanto se ne fottono dei morti di Parigi e di Nizza? 
Però vedi, già mi sembra molto più intelligente parlare di queste cose, che lanciarsi in azzardate soluzioni etniche contro i musulmani. Io su questi argomenti su questi lidi, ormai s'è capito, sono molto sensibile, perché non voglio che a causa di quei terroristi schifosi, domani guardiamo storto l'islamico sotto casa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi raccomando, accogliamo ed integriamo i "migranti".

Tutti gli attentatori francesi erano francesi.
Un pezzo di carta e un islamico diventa italiano.

La soluzione ripeto è una:
Sterminare anche i moderati
Bruciare ogni libro che parla di quelle schifezze
Distruggere ogni byte di informazioni su quelle schifezze.

basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma anche un solo soggetto non avrebbe difficoltà ad annientarli, il problema è che li stanno giocando a scacchi,
> lo scopo non è annientare l'ISIS ma per ciascuno prendere la supremazia sul controllo della zona,
> per quello non finirà mai.


Giusto. Son stato troppo generoso verso il fronte governativo e intransigente verso quello antigovernativo. La colpa, in ogni caso, è di entrambi.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Sicuramente non ci vorrebbe molto ad annientarli facendo fronte comune con Putin e Assad.



Il problema, al momento, sono quelli che ci teniamo in casa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] attenzione a non passare da un eccesso all'altro. Possiamo parlare di "grossi" interessi quanto vogliamo,ma il problema di base rimane *culturale*. Mi dici che gli altri paesi non vengono attaccati,ma vai a vedere cosa succede in Germania,Svezia e compagnia cantante. Spoiler: stupri e molestie sessuali sono schizzati alle stelle. In Germania alcune piscine pubbliche sono state costrette a separare uomini e donne perché i rifugiati,evidentemente non abituati a trovarsi in mezzo a decine di donne semi nude,allungano le mani (quando va bene) o stuprano in branco (quando va male). 
In Svezia oltre 40 ragazze sono state molestate e/o violentate poche settimane fa ad un festival musicale. Sempre in Svezia,paese probabilmente destinato a cadere in rovina,la polizia non può più fornire descrizioni dei criminali in modo da non rischiare di puntare il dito contro particolari etnie. 
In Austria un bambino di 10 anni è stato stuprato da un ventenne iracheno perché quest'ultimo non vedeva la moglie da mesi e aveva bisogno di "svuotarsi" (non sto scherzando,lo ha detto lui alla polizia).
Non ho nemmeno dovuto citare il famoso caso di Colonia,sono bastato pochi minuti di Google.
Ripeto,geopolitica o meno,soldoni o meno,il problema alla base è culturale.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Adesso vedrete che nei prossimi giorni si inventeranno qualche altra storia (protagonista qualche musulmano a caso) strappa like e strappa lacrime.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il problema, al momento, sono quelli che ci teniamo in casa.


Perché tutti i musulmani italiani sono potenzialmente terroristi? È un discorso che non sta in piedi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] attenzione a non passare da un eccesso all'altro. Possiamo parlare di "grossi" interessi quanto vogliamo,ma il problema di base rimane *culturale*. Mi dici che gli altri paesi non vengono attaccati,ma vai a vedere cosa succede in Germania,Svezia e compagnia cantante. Spoiler: stupri e molestie sessuali sono schizzati alle stelle. In Germania alcune piscine pubbliche sono state costrette a separare uomini e donne perché i rifugiati,evidentemente non abituati a trovarsi in mezzo a decine di donne semi nude,allungano le mani (quando va bene) o stuprano in branco (quando va male).
> In Svezia oltre 40 ragazze sono state molestate e/o violentate poche settimane fa ad un festival musicale. Sempre in Svezia,paese probabilmente destinato a cadere in rovina,la polizia non può più fornire descrizioni dei criminali in modo da non rischiare di puntare il dito contro particolari etnie.
> In Austria un bambino di 10 anni è stato stuprato da un ventenne iracheno perché quest'ultimo non vedeva la moglie da mesi e aveva bisogno di "svuotarsi" (non sto scherzando,lo ha detto lui alla polizia).
> Non ho nemmeno dovuto citare il famoso caso di Colonia,sono bastato pochi minuti di Google.
> Ripeto,geopolitica o meno,soldoni o meno,il problema alla base è culturale.


Ma queste cose sono successe, sono fatti e problemi che io non verrò a negarti. Tuttavia, non ha senso mischiare questi problemi alla strage di Nizza. Altrimenti, voi mi dovete spiegare qual è la causa della strage di Nizza e quale fu la causa di Parigi. Io la mia spiegazione l'ho data, invece per voi qual è? Guerra di religione? Cultura deviata? Dai ragazzi, seriamente? Se fosse come dite, tutti i musulmani del mondo dovrebbero fare quello che fa l'Isis.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma queste cose sono successe, sono fatti e problemi che io non verrò a negarti. Tuttavia, non ha senso mischiare questi problemi alla strage di Nizza. Altrimenti, voi mi dovete spiegare qual è la causa della strage di Nizza e quale fu la causa di Parigi. Io la mia spiegazione l'ho data, invece per voi qual è? Guerra di religione? Cultura deviata? Dai ragazzi, seriamente? Se fosse come dite, tutti i musulmani del mondo dovrebbero fare quello che fa l'Isis.



Il punto è che se la cultura islamica non fosse quello che è,nessuno si farebbe saltare in aria. A prescindere da tutto quello di cui hai parlato tu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il punto è che se la cultura islamica non fosse quello che è,nessuno si farebbe saltare in aria. A prescindere da tutto quello di cui hai parlato tu.


Come se non molestassero anche i cristiani... secondo te quelli hanno molestato perché gliel'ha detto Allah?


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché tutti i musulmani italiani sono potenzialmente terroristi? È un discorso che non sta in piedi.



Ma chi sta parlando di musulmani in quanto tali? (anche se pure su quelli ci sarebbe tanto da discutere).

All'interno dei nostri confini (europei, visto che ormai siamo quasi una cosa unica) ci sono tanti, tantissimi, fondamentalisti pronti a colpire. Bombe che ci teniamo in casa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi sta parlando di musulmani in quanto tali? (anche se pure su quelli ci sarebbe tanto da discutere).
> 
> All'interno dei nostri confini (europei, visto che ormai siamo quasi una cosa unica) ci sono tanti, tantissimi, fondamentalisti pronti a colpire. Bombe che ci teniamo in casa.


Allora a chi ti stai riferendo? Chi bisogna espellere, i terroristi?


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora a chi ti stai riferendo? Chi bisogna espellere, i terroristi?



Ovvio. E come ti ripeto, le intelligence li conoscono a memoria.

Poi andrebbe fatto anche un discorso sui musulmani per così dire "moderati".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. E come ti ripeto, le intelligence li conoscono a memoria.
> 
> Poi andrebbe fatto anche un discorso sui musulmani per così dire "moderati".


E su questo siamo d'accordo, fin quando si parla del terrorista, cioè quello che c'ha le bombe in casa pronto a lanciarle da qualche parte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come se non molestassero anche i cristiani... secondo te quelli hanno molestato perché gliel'ha detto Allah?



Ho parlato di cultura,non necessariamente di religione.
E no,non so nulla di crimini sessuali di massa da parte di altre popolazioni religiose o meno (al di fuori di situazioni di guerra),ma potrei assolutamente sbagliarmi.
Stiamo andando OT comunque,spero che il mio pensiero sia chiaro.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E su questo siamo d'accordo, fin quando si parla del terrorista, cioè quello che c'ha le bombe in casa pronto a lanciarle da qualche parte.



Andrei oltre il terrorista... io sarei per : tutti quelli che sono stati beccati ANCHE SOLO UNA VOLTA dalla polizia e che non hanno ancora la nazionalita italiana o di un paese del Unione devono essere mandati a casa.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come se non molestassero anche i cristiani... secondo te quelli hanno molestato perché gliel'ha detto Allah?



Precisiamo una cosa...i cristiani non esistono piu.
Noi siamo occidentali...e l islam ''moderato''non ci tollera....figuriamoci i terroristi di matrice islamica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Andrei oltre il terrorista... io sarei per : tutti quelli che sono stati beccati ANCHE SOLO UNA VOLTA dalla polizia e che non hanno ancora la nazionalita italiana o di un paese del Unione devono essere mandati a casa.


Ma mandiamoli a casa perché criminali, non perché islamici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Precisiamo una cosa...i cristiani non esistono piu.
> Noi siamo occidentali...e l islam ''moderato''non ci tollera....figuriamoci i terroristi di matrice islamica.


Eh, allora la domanda è la seguente: gli occidentali non molestano?


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma mandiamoli a casa perché criminali, non perché islamici.



Infatti io ho parlato di NAZIONALITA, non di religione.
Per la religione non ha molto senso.
Potrei andare a dire che sono buddhista... chi potrebbe sapere la verita ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho parlato di NAZIONALITA, non di religione.
> Per la religione non ha molto senso.
> Potrei andare a dire che sono buddhista... chi potrebbe sapere la verita ?


E siamo d'accordo. Anche perché se un islamico molesta, chi può dire che l'abbia fatto su ordine di Allah oppure semplicemente perché un pervertito?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

L'unica nota "positiva" che si evince da questi attentati è che sono episodi che potrebbero capitare *ogni giorno* e invece per fortuna avvengono sporadicamente..testimonianza che anche tra gli islamici non c'è poi così tanta voglia di immolarsi per la causa..
Ripeto, se fossero tutti invasati potrebbero fare una strage al giorno senza alcun problema..


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E siamo d'accordo. Anche perché se un islamico molesta, chi può dire che l'abbia fatto su ordine di Allah oppure semplicemente perché un pervertito?



Allora siamo daccordo.
Ma ora aggiungo un altro pezzo dove di sicuro non lo saremo.

La loro cultura porta molto di piu a queste cose rispetto a noi. Perche per loro le donne valgono quanto un cammello, forse meno.
E su questo punto difficilmente potrai darmi torto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Allora siamo daccordo.
> Ma ora aggiungo un altro pezzo dove di sicuro non lo saremo.
> 
> La loro cultura porta molto di piu a queste cose rispetto a noi. Perche per loro le donne valgono quanto un cammello, forse meno.
> E su questo punto difficilmente potrai darmi torto.


Ma io ripeto: queste opinioni non mi interessano, nel senso che mi sta bene che si dibattano argomenti di questo tipo. L'importante, per me, è che non si venga a parlare dell'Islam come di una culturale criminale che partorisce terroristi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso vedrete che nei prossimi giorni si inventeranno qualche altra storia (protagonista qualche musulmano a caso) strappa like e strappa lacrime.



Prossimi giorni? Troppo ottimista, questa volta non hanno perso tempo e già stanno scrivendo che il terrorista non era religioso ma aveva grossi disagi economici ed era in crisi per un divorzio.
Tra un po' vedremo Hollande e la Merkel al funerale del terrorista.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io ripeto: queste opinioni non mi interessano, nel senso che mi sta bene che si dibattano argomenti di questo tipo.* L'importante, per me, è che non si venga a parlare dell'Islam come di una culturale criminale che partorisce terroristi.*


Ma perche no scusa...Persino tra di loro si fanno esplodere nei mercati...vedi Bagdhad.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma perche no scusa...Persino tra di loro si fanno esplodere nei mercati...vedi Bagdhad.


Appunto. Baghdad è l'esempio più lampante: che senso ha che degli islamici si siano fatti esplodere in mezzo ad altri islamici? Questo ci fa capire come questa non possa essere una guerra di religione.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto. Baghdad è l'esempio più lampante: che senso ha che degli islamici si siano fatti esplodere in mezzo ad altri islamici? Questo ci fa capire come questa non possa essere una guerra di religione.



e invece si...All interno dell islam c'e gia una guerra di religione...lasciamo perdere il discorso Guerra di religione.C'e' una guerra.
L'Islam moderato e quello terrorista sono un po come lo erano le brigate rosse e i comunisti che li fiancheggiavano...grazie a dio c'e stata una presa di posizione da parte dei comunisti ''moderati'' e le brigate rosse sono morte...senza dimenticare la magistratura e le forze di polizia ovviamente.
Noi occidentali non potremo mai imporre qualcosa al mondo islamico...mettiamocelo in testa...è l'islam che deve imparare a ripudiare questi terroristi con i fatti e non solo con le parole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e invece si...All interno dell islam c'e gia una guerra di religione.


Non sono d'accordo. Isis? Leggasi Arabia Saudita; Baghdad? Iraq... si guardano i rapporti politici tra i due paesi e si capiscono tante cose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Comunque pazzesco quel che si legge... un camion enorme di 10 metri appostato in zona vietata, nei pressi di una massa immensa con posti di blocco ovunque, allerta di primo grado diramata dal governo da mesi, e i poliziotti lo hanno lasciato andare dopo la risposta "consegno gelati", neanche hanno controllato l'interno del camion...
La Francia è fottuta, è messa davvero malissimo. Pur con la peggiore stima possibile che ho di Alfano, per me il peggio del peggio, queste cose non succedono in Italia e nemmeno nei paesi più sottosviluppati...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque pazzesco quel che si legge... un camion enorme di 10 metri appostato in zona vietata, nei pressi di una massa immensa con posti di blocco ovunque, allerta di primo grado diramata dal governo da mesi, e i poliziotti lo hanno lasciato andare dopo la risposta "consegno gelati", neanche hanno controllato l'interno del camion...
> La Francia è fottuta, è messa davvero malissimo. Pur con la peggiore stima possibile che ho di Alfano, per me il peggio del peggio, queste cose non succedono in Italia e nemmeno nei paesi più sottosviluppati...



Ma per fortuna per certe cose Alfano non conta nulla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Allora siamo daccordo.
> Ma ora aggiungo un altro pezzo dove di sicuro non lo saremo.
> 
> La loro cultura porta molto di piu a queste cose rispetto a noi. Perche per loro le donne valgono quanto un cammello, forse meno.
> E su questo punto difficilmente potrai darmi torto.



Per me sbagli, la differenza la fa la maggior culturizzazione degli occidentali non il credo religioso,

se guardi i balcanici non sono tutti mussulmani ma hanno lo stesso tasso di violenza se non peggio,

io ho sempre detto che la guerra da sempre non è tra religioni ma tra fanatici e moderati di ogni sorta,
ecco l'unica cosa che mi sento d'aggiungere è che un altra guerra altrettanto importante anche se meno vistosa è quella tra 
ignoranti (di ogni sorta) e coscienti (scrivo apposta coscienti e non istruiti perchè intendo proprio in grado di comprendere a fondo le cose, spesso il solo fatto di conoscerle non è sufficiente).


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

intanto pare che il terrorista non fosse francese di seconda generazione, ma proprio un immigrato tunisino con passaporto ottenuto per matrimonio, tra l'altro nonostante il padre del terrorista in patria fosse appartenente a un partito integralista

complimenti all'intelligence francese, ridicoli


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Luglio 2016)

Fubini sul Corriere sostiene che è una deliberata strategia dell'Isis per far salire la Le pen al Governo e distruggere l'Unione Europea. Meritiamo di estinguerci ragazzi, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Fubini sul Corriere sostiene che è una deliberata strategia dell'Isis per far salire la Le pen al Governo e distruggere l'Unione Europea. Meritiamo di estinguerci ragazzi, c'è poco da dire.



eh già è proprio marine le pen il problema


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Luglio 2016)

Dov'è il problema? Una marcia della pace, qualche disegnetto per terra con i gessetti colorati e risolviamo tutto



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Fubini sul Corriere sostiene che è una deliberata strategia dell'Isis per far salire la Le pen al Governo e distruggere l'Unione Europea. Meritiamo di estinguerci ragazzi, c'è poco da dire.



Questa neanche impegnandomi sarei riuscita a pensarla


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Fubini sul Corriere sostiene che è una deliberata strategia dell'Isis per far salire la Le pen al Governo e distruggere l'Unione Europea. Meritiamo di estinguerci ragazzi, c'è poco da dire.



Senza l'unione europea e le sue regole deliranti sull'immigrazione ci sarebbero molti più controlli alle frontiere altro che terroristi che vogliono distruggere l'europa..

Inoltre la politica dell'accoglienza e del buonismo è proprio quella che a loro fa comodo per radicarsi qui e colpire..figuriamoci se i terroristi si augurano che vadano al potere personalità vagamente nazionaliste...


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per me sbagli, la differenza la fa la maggior culturizzazione degli occidentali non il credo religioso,
> 
> se guardi i balcanici non sono tutti mussulmani ma hanno lo stesso tasso di violenza se non peggio,
> 
> ...



Ma come fai a paragonare i balcani con l islam...La religione in questo contesto è determinante perche è dentro la politica e la società del medio oriente.
Se per questo in sud america c'e piu violenza ma io non vedo latinos farsi esplodere tra i mercati...perche i governi sud americani per quanto possano essere corrotti e vili(vedi chavez che ha affamato il suo popolo)non vogliono distruggere l occidente o sottometterlo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a paragonare i balcani con l islam...La religione in questo contesto è determinante perche è dentro la politica e la società del medio oriente.
> Se per questo in sud america c'e piu violenza ma io non vedo latinos farsi esplodere tra i mercati...perche i governi sud americani per quanto possano essere corrotti e vili(vedi chavez che ha affamato il suo popolo)non vogliono distruggere l occidente o sottometterlo.



Io mi riferivo alla violenza verso le donne, i latini non scherzano ma in assoluto i più violenti verso il gentil sesso sono proprio gli slavi.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io mi riferivo alla violenza verso le donne, i latini non scherzano ma in assoluto i più violenti verso il gentil sesso sono proprio gli slavi.



ok scusa...ho letto un po di fretta dal cell 
Su questo ti do ragione...c'e anche da dire che nei paesi balcani trattare la donna in quel modo non è consentito dalla legge in medio oriente si.
Il punto è sempre uno solo...Noi occidentali siamo essere umani con lati positivi e negativi come qualsiasi popolo di questa terra,stupriamoi,possiamo anche trattare in modo poco dignitoso la donna ma la nostra legge non lo consente.


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

Quando dicevo che la Francia era un paese culturalmente morto non lo dicevo tanto per dire, quando un paese cristiano come la Francia ha un problema gravissimo come l'integrazione secolare di tantissimi africani, nord-africani e chi più ne ha più ne metta beh questi sono i risultati quando scocca la scintilla, partita già da più di un annetto, quelli che commettono questi atti sono generalmente francesi perfettamente integrati, sono musulmani in terra straniera ma regolarmente francesi, impossibili da controllare e impossibili da prevedere, né dopo tutto quello che è successo a Parigi né ora, colpiti tra l'altro durante la festa nazionale, qualcosa di spaventoso e terribilmente simbolico.
Questa guerra non finirà mai per loro, il loro nemico è all'interno e farà quello che ha fatto la mafia da noi per tanti anni, colpire, uccidere, raggiungere l'obbiettivo e infine osservare in attesa della prossima mossa, il tutto rigorosamente nel silenzio più assoluto, come ad osservare una situazione piacevole.
Cerchiamo di non fare questa fine, vietare gli sbarchi, vietare decenni di integrazione forzata e nuovi italiani, se poi dovranno essere nuovi italiani che ci siano più cristiani possibili, quelli sospetti, i fanatici, chi ha dei precedenti deve essere colpito ed annientato, quello di ieri è un avvertimento anche per noi, quelli che, in teoria, saranno l'ultima tappa di queste schifezze islamiche.
Una cosa che va a nostro vantaggio rimane la scarsa integrazione di certi soggetti, qui è più difficile colpire perché non abbiamo una "storia" simile a quella francese e nemmeno dei precedenti.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per me sbagli, la differenza la fa la maggior culturizzazione degli occidentali non il credo religioso,
> 
> se guardi i balcanici non sono tutti mussulmani ma hanno lo stesso tasso di violenza se non peggio,
> 
> ...



Non sbaglio nulla in questo caso.
Noi lo facciamo, i slavi lo fanno pure... ma tutto questo NON E CONSENTITO dalla legge.

DA LORO SI.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

*Firenze combatte il terrorismo con un David tutto nero sdraiato in piazza.


*


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Firenze combatte il terrorismo con un David tutto nero sdraiato in piazza.
> 
> 
> *



Molto efficace.


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Firenze combatte il terrorismo con un David tutto nero sdraiato in piazza.
> 
> 
> *



Per protestare contro la distruzione dell'Isis dei reperti storici in Siria? molto efficace devo dire.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Firenze combatte il terrorismo con un David tutto nero sdraiato in piazza.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Sarà stata la Boldrini a pretenderlo nero...


----------



## vota DC (15 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io mi riferivo alla violenza verso le donne, i latini non scherzano ma in assoluto i più violenti verso il gentil sesso sono proprio gli slavi.



Le loro donne sono toste come le scandinave solo che molte essendo nate in paesi comunisti seguivano il concetto di milizia popolare e imparavano a sparare. Contro gli zerbini che non si ribellano invece la violenza è più rara.


----------



## cris (17 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà stata la Boldrini a pretenderlo nero...



Quella _lo prende nero_, mi sa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Firenze combatte il terrorismo con un David tutto nero sdraiato in piazza.
> 
> 
> *


Finalmente una soluzione efficace!


----------

